# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje - Prodaja pelena, majica i ostalih rodinih artikala >  danas bez prodaje u gnijezdu

## ivarica

cure, decki, molim za razumijevanje
evice nema, a ja cu uskoro najvjerojatnije morati na jedan sastanak koji je uletio neocekivano pred 10 minuta pa danas nema prodaje u gnijezdu
ispricavam se svima koji ovo nece vidjeti i poljubit ce vrata

----------

